# (Update) Install From Sdcard Complete



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

For the few who have asked about the ROM progress....well there you have it.

The skeleton for blackmagic is built...finally. Finished compiling and signed today. It's booting and running full force, including the launcher (which honestly I didn't think would run lmao). Far from official release tho, still have to tear thru the framework to find some bugs and fix graphic issues. Also figure out the browser issue, webkit/core and skia changes are working tho so atleast there's that.

Anyways, figured I'd let those wondering know where the project is at. I'll update again as it nears beta and I figure out the bugs.


----------

